# Diatomaseous Earth



## Soda (Aug 20, 2007)

In addition to Front Line, I am using Diatomaseous Earth (food quality) as a control for fleas. For those of you who use this, how often do you apply it in your kennel runs. I have been looking into DE on the net to find out more information and have run across information that it can also be used in carpets...has anyone done this? My Izzy spends a lot of time in the yard (grass) as well as an outdoor covered kennel (dirt & sand), then she comes in the house when we get home from work. to restate my questions,
1) how often does it need to be applied in a covered kennel (out of the weather), 2) does it work on the yard as well, and how often does it need to be applied, and 3) what about carpets in the house (maybe leave it set over a weekend when we are gone and then vacume when we get back?), and 4) do you use it as a grooming product as well?
I appreciate any suggestions from those of you who have used DE.
Thanks.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

For inside the house, I prefer using 20 Mule Team Borax. It's finely granulated, so you don't really notice it in your carpeting. I also put it under sofa/chair cushions, as it doesn't harm the fabric. I found DE too messy, and too easily inhaled by the pets. 

Outside, I went to Nematodes. SO glad I did! No more fleas! YAY! This = no more Advantage, and no more dealing with fleas, period, so much healthier situation all the way around.


----------



## Soda (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks, I'll do some research on Nematodes. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

I also prefer 20 Mule Team Borax. When I was managing a motel that allowed pets we treated the carpets with it and never had a flea problem. Just make sure you get the plain borax and not Borateem, which has bleach in it.


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

I used to use Diatomaceous Earth in my chicken pen and yard. I would spread it about once a month (May, June, July) and then maybe just a couple more times during the year. I would just do the same in any of your outdoor areas where you are concerned with fleas.

If you are having flea problems now, then spread once a month for the next 3 months, or so.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

when we lived in Southern California, and put new carpet in the house, we had a company come with a big machine that pounded the D.E. into the carpet to prevent flea infestations.


----------



## Chi_Girl (Jun 29, 2007)

If you use diatomaceous earth in your carpets you do not need to vacuum it up. I have used it on my carpet and on/in the furniture. it is so fine and you spread it so thin that you shouldnt see it. Wear a dust mask while spreading it so you dont inhale it.


----------



## SoggyDoggies (Sep 16, 2007)

I have never heard of DE being used as anything but a natural oral wormer. Does anyone know why it is effective on fleas? Does it repel them or do they injest it and it kills them?


----------



## Chi_Girl (Jun 29, 2007)

It has tiny sharp edges that cuts through their exo-skeleton and dries them out and they die. Thats also why its dangerous to inhale or get in your eyes. You can also rub it into your animals fur. You can use it in small animal bedding to prevent mites, etc.


----------



## SoggyDoggies (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like the same reason it works on intestinal parasites. My mom has been giving it to her horses for years as a natural wormer and her friends give it to all of their livestock. I'll have to see if I can get some from her to keep the yard flea free.


----------

